# 180 gallon cracked



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Can anyone explain why a brand new tank is cracking from all corners?All it had inside was eggcrate,water,aragonite,drift wood and no rocks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmm All I can think of is that your stand is not level which will induce stress on the edges of the glass.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Is this the one that was for sale? To further what gklaw said, it could even boil down to transportation conditions, ie surface under the tank wasn't flat or cushioned enough to absorb the shocks to it, constant stopping, going, turning, speed bumps and so on could be very bad for it. Especially if stuff was left inside the tank during transportation as the bottom would be anchored in place and not want to move but the top would/could shift slightly.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I would second the transportation idea. Sorry to hear its leaking, a fish keepers worst nightmare!


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Is the glass actually cracked/cracking or is the silicone leaking? I agree, most likely damaged during the transportation stage, or even the movement on/off the vehicle. If the tank was also moved with the sand left inside, that would also make it more likely to get additional stress on the glass during movement.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

We were so excited to setting this up for our Africans when Lukasz called us last night to pass the bad news.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Vman said:


> Can anyone explain why a brand new tank is cracking from all corners?All it had inside was eggcrate,water,aragonite,drift wood and no rocks.


Take it back for warranty.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If it's an Aqueon from J&L there should be no problem returning it.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm hoping that's the case...


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

The move was done on rubber mats in my element at a very low speed.Done very carefully. Strapped and arrived fine.There is actually no leak.But the cracks are showing.Im puzzled as to why all 4 corners are cracking.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Was it level after u set it up? See if you are level now. How much are u off?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you fill the tank while it was still cold? Warm water on cold glass will cause big problems. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll check the level. It looked good. It was filled with cold water. It sat empty for the first 2 months though.


----------

